# Nose training



## cucu (Dec 8, 2020)

We will be proud parents of a V come January and I’m doing all kinds of reading- this forum has been a treasure trove so thank you to all that have contributed!

Our V will be a family member- we have no intention of showing or hunting or anything like that.. however, I’d love to take advantage of their nose and teach her to play hide and seek with the kids! So, here’s my question.. at what age and with what techniques do you start implementing nose training?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Vizslas love to play hide and seek, and they're very good at it. 
They will basically begin to follow their nose the day you bring them home. Your Vizlsa should naturally start hunting the kids down, and keeping track of where they're at. In time you will be able to tell the dog to go find any particular child, and they will do it.
Mine are trained to hunt, so there is another hide and seek game I play. What I do is drag a pheasant, or quail wing, along the floor, and hide it under a chair, or couch, then their instinct takes over. If you want to try this, you can buy quail, and pheasant, wings from Cabela's. It's neat to watch them have their first "points" in the living room.
If you have any natural feather dusters, watch out for them. The puppy will find them! 
Good luck with your new puppy in January.


----------

